# Dunk you Camera!



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

This is pretty cool, knowing my luck though I'd end up dropping the bottle and all into the lake lol


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

Well my g15 does have a spiffy underwater case I use for scuba and free diving ... Too bad the lake a short walk from my house is hyper acidic and really is only inhabited by the red eared sliders people have released there.


----------



## BobLsaget (Apr 29, 2014)

*Awesome*

That is really cool, Does anyone know what species those lizards Are? They look like baby Godzillas.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

BobLsaget said:


> That is really cool, Does anyone know what species those lizards Are? They look like baby Godzillas.


here ya go.




> Just beneath the surface was a mesmerizing group of smooth newts swimming and feeding.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

i know of someone who did an around the tank outside shot with a gopro, then it dipped it into the tank and took some in-tank video. Gotta love those underwater cases.


----------



## BobLsaget (Apr 29, 2014)

**



AGUILAR3 said:


> here ya go.


Awesome thanks, its on the title of video DOI.

Yeah to bad these look like they are only located in Europe and they are protected.

Wiki says "All species of newts are protected in Europe. Laws prohibit the killing, destruction, and the selling of newts"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smooth_newt


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

This actually gave me an idea. Dunking my gopro into the tank for some Intake first person video


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

If you have a galaxy s5, you can dunk that without a case in your aquarium.

Edit: figure I would do a quick dunk with mine.

http://youtu.be/hcdP8SN80vM

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

randpost said:


> If you have a galaxy s5, you can dunk that without a case in your aquarium.
> 
> Edit: figure I would do a quick dunk with mine.
> 
> ...


Very cool. I should do that with my SIII, to get upgraded to a S5! :bounce:


----------

